# Unsupported Ciphersuites



## Maskin (1. Okt 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe aktuell das Problem, dass ich aus meinem Programm welches unter Java 5 läuft ein WS via https aufrufe das verwendete Cipher vom Server erst mit Java 7 implementiert wurde.
Vorab es ist nicht möglich das Programm unter JAVA 7 laufen zu lassen.

Gibt es eine möglichkeit Ciphers von JAVA 7 in JAVA 5 zum bringen. Konkret geht es um diesen hier *TLS_ECDHE_RSA_WITH_AES_128_CBC_SHA*

Über Ideen und Vorschläg wäre ich dankbar.

lg


----------



## Tobse (1. Okt 2015)

Du kannst mal versuchen den BouncyCastle Crypto-Provider zu installieren - der müsste mit Java5 laufen und stellt meines Wissens nach die Algorithmen zur Verfügung, welche diese Cipher-Suite erfordert.


----------



## Maskin (1. Okt 2015)

Danke werde ich mal versuchen!


----------

